# Sam Adams Cherry Wheat



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

I was hoping this beer would not be too fruity or sweet. Upon the first sip I thought I had opend a cherry Coke. After the first taste, the sweetness seems to balance with the beer and the wheat. There is not a huge wheat flavor. This is a good beer on a hot afternoon..although I don't think I would drink more than two in a row. Not too sweet, mostly balanced. 

j.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Yeah, they're good, I can only drink a few of them though.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

I really enjoy fruit infused beers during the summer even though I am not generally much of a beer fan. Abita makes a raspberry wheat beer that actually has raspberry pulp in it, very tasty. Don't know that I would be interested in a cherry flavored though.


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

Where do you find infused beers? I've never seen anything like them at the only grocer in town - WallyWorld. I'm not a beer fan, but if the fruity flavor over-powered the beer flavor, I might change my mind.


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

The wheat beers seem to go well with some fruit flavors but not something you'd want to drink all night.
I brewed a cherry stout once. Pretty good flavor to it. The malt overtook the cherry and just had a hint of fruit flavor.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

czartim said:


> Where do you find infused beers? I've never seen anything like them at the only grocer in town - WallyWorld. I'm not a beer fan, but if the fruity flavor over-powered the beer flavor, I might change my mind.


Since they are wheat beers, you get a lighter flavor than you do with others anyway which is probably why I enjoy them. Don't know where you would find them if your Walmart doesn't carry them, maybe some convience stores with a better selection or a liquor store? Most of the ones I have had are seasonal and available for a month or two or regional and probably hard to find elsewhere.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Likewise, they're good for up to the first three, then I have to switch to something else.


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

fruit flavored beer = gut ache after a couple


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

I enjoy Magic Hat No 9, a pale ale infused with apricots. The only problem is, every case has a very different flavor from the last, and the color varies greatly from batch to batch. I have had the Sam Adams cherry wheat and its a pretty good beer. 

If you like wheat ale, try Blue Moon. It isn't fruit flavored, but it has a very subtle flavor and goes great with a slice of orange.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

As I recall the cherry wheat tastes much, much better on tap than out of the bottle. It has been a while though but I do think it was more wheat less sweet off the tap.

T


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I finally tracked one of these down in Tacoma. I loved it. I am a cherry fan so the sweet taste didn't offend my palate. Nice afternoon beverage. I wish I could find them in NorCal


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

TU09 said:


> I really enjoy fruit infused beers during the summer even though I am not generally much of a beer fan. Abita makes a raspberry wheat beer that actually has raspberry pulp in it, very tasty. Don't know that I would be interested in a cherry flavored though.


Purple Haze is one of my favorites, when the mood strikes me for a sweet beer. I'll have to give the Sam Adams a try.


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

Mayor said:


> I was hoping this beer would not be too fruity or sweet. Upon the first sip I thought I had opend a cherry Coke. After the first taste, the sweetness seems to balance with the beer and the wheat. There is not a huge wheat flavor. This is a good beer on a hot afternoon..although I don't think I would drink more than two in a row. Not too sweet, mostly balanced.
> 
> j.


Usually, wheat doesn't add a "flavor" per se. Sure, it can contribute some graininess, but generally wheat does a few other things. In a lighter beer that features wheat, such as Sam Adams Cherry Wheat, it makes the beer more refreshing and gives it an interesting, full body. In a bigger beer, such as a stout, wheat makes the beer richer, balances any "extreme" flavors and helps in head retention.


----------



## The Saint (Aug 2, 2006)

If you get a chance try Bell's Cherry Stout, wonderful beer!


----------



## Stogmeister (Mar 22, 2006)

I just happen to try a SA Cherry Wheat for the 1st time this past weekend and thought it was pretty good. Sweeter than the Abita's Purple Haze for sure. 

I couldn't agree more with Jsabbi01 about Blue Moon w/ a slice of orange. Just googled Blue Moon and found its made by Coors...didn't realize that.


----------

